# Age and size of your Hav



## LuckyOne

I was just wondering what the age and size of everyone's Hav's are. I know there is a wide range. My Einstein is 13.2 lbs and Watson is 16.4 and they just turned 3. I haven't been on here in a few months. Nice to see the new members.


----------



## LuckyOne

LuckyOne said:


> I was just wondering what the age and size of everyone's Hav's are. I know there is a wide range. My Einstein is 13.2 lbs and Watson is 16.4 and they just turned 3. I haven't been on here in a few months. Nice to see the new members.


They are brothers as well.


----------



## Tuss

my girl is 6.5 months old and weighs 10.5 lb. The breeder thought she would be 10-12 lb as an adult but it looks like she's going to be a little bigger than that!


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Sonic is 14 months and weighs 13.3 lbs.. Aries is 8 months and weighs 8 lbs..


----------



## lfung5

Here are my 3's stats.

Bella- 7 years old 7 lbs
Fred- 6 years old 15 lbs
Scudder 5 years old 16 lbs


----------



## lise

Ted 11 weeks old and 3lbs


----------



## notaeb3

Mocha 3yrs old -15lbs
MacDuff 6 monthsold--8.8lbs


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie is 3.5 years and 13.5 lbs.
Finn is 1.5 yrs and 14.2 lbs.


----------



## krandall

Kodi is 3 and 16.5 lbs


----------



## Lsprick

Gracie is 2.5 yrs and weighs 18 lb.


----------



## misstray

Brody is 17 months. He's somewhere between 11 and 13 pounds (I never get the same reading when I weigh him with me). I'll find out his exact weight soon when I take him in for his vaccination and check-up. He was 4 pounds at 14 weeks.


----------



## shimpli

Ache is 2 years and 12.6 lbs
Yunque is 4 months and 8.6 lbs


----------



## TilliesMom

Tere... we need PICTURES of your babies!! 

Tillie stats...
She is 2 yrs old and weighs 8.9 lbs


----------



## mamacjt

Toby 14 months and 9 lbs.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Riley is 13 months and weighs between 11 and 12 pounds


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker is 3 years old and weighs 18 lbs.


----------



## kristin08

Sawyer is 10 months and weighs 14 lbs!


----------



## miller123

Miller is turning one on the 22 and is 14.5 pounds


----------



## Sparkle

Kallie is 12 wks & weighs 4 lb 6 oz.


----------



## hutsonshouse

Gibbs is 4 and is 11 lbs
Probie is 4 and is 7 lbs


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Lizzie is 2 and weighs 10.6 lbs


----------



## Murphysmom2011

Murphy is 1 and weighs 10 pounds.


----------



## Eddie

Jesse is eight 1/2 months old and weighs 11 lbs


----------



## Pipersmom

Piper will be 4 next month and weighs 11.2 lbs


----------



## luv3havs

Finnegan 4, 13 lbs.
Cali 5 16.5 lbs.
Chico almost 8, 16.8 lbs.

Someday, I'd like a little Hav!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter (Black & White) 3 1/2 years 16 pounds. Jack 2 1/2 years and 13 pounds.


----------



## Cailleach

Arriba 3 years old and 11 pounds. Julio just turned 4 and 11 1/2 pounds.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Maccabee is 6-1/2 months old and weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## LindsC

Teddy at a little over 12 weeks weighed 3 lb 12 oz.


----------



## angiern2004

Trooper is 6.5 months. When he got neutered 3 weeks ago he was 10lbs 4.5oz. I'm sure he's gained a little since then, but not all that much since he's become a finicky eater lately. I don't know what's gotten in to him, this boy LIVES for food, but he never finishes his meals lately and sometimes hardly touches it to begin with. Can't think of the last time he's eaten alllll of both meals in one day. Not sure if it's this heat, or if it's him thinking he shouldn't fill up just in case I drop something in the kitchen, or what it is. Gooberhead. 

I need to pick up a dose of trifexis today. Think I'll take him with me and get his weight. Maybe I can sweet talk them into using the baby scale and not the big one in the waiting room. The baby one seems more accurate at our vet's office.


----------



## Tuss

angiern2004 said:


> Trooper is 6.5 months. When he got neutered 3 weeks ago he was 10lbs 4.5oz. I'm sure he's gained a little since then, but not all that much since he's become a finicky eater lately. I don't know what's gotten in to him, this boy LIVES for food, but he never finishes his meals lately and sometimes hardly touches it to begin with. Can't think of the last time he's eaten alllll of both meals in one day. Not sure if it's this heat, or if it's him thinking he shouldn't fill up just in case I drop something in the kitchen, or what it is. Gooberhead.
> 
> I need to pick up a dose of trifexis today. Think I'll take him with me and get his weight. Maybe I can sweet talk them into using the baby scale and not the big one in the waiting room. The baby one seems more accurate at our vet's office.


Gemma is the same age and pretty close to the same weight. My vet said that they actually need a bit less food after 6 months because the growth spurt has slowed down. Perhaps he's telling you he doesn't need as much. I dropped from 1/2 c twice a day to 1/3 a cup twice a day. She gets a lot of treats though because we're doing obedience so she probably gets the equivalent of another 1/3 c a day in treats.


----------



## whimsy

Whimsy was 2 years old in March and weighs about 
14 lbs.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie is 3 and weighs close to 9 pounds. She is smaller than the cat which weighs 9.5 lbs. Also not as tall as the cat.


----------



## ParkerPupsMom

Parker is 7.5 months and weighs 10.4 lbs.


----------



## Virginia65us

My Lilly is 11 months old and is just 7.5 pounds.


----------



## lise

Virginia65us said:


> My Lilly is 11 months old and is just 7.5 pounds.


The picture of Lilly is beautiful. Shes looks like a little angel.


----------



## mamacjt

What an adorable picture of your Lilly!


----------



## Brady's mom

I have BIG boy havs 

Brady is 6 and he is 22 pounds
Dugan is almost 4 and he is 20 pounds
Cassie is almost 5 and she is 10 pounds (the little one around here)


----------



## jcarol

Kody is almost 2 years and weighs 18 lbs. Sailor just turned a year old and is almost 12 lbs.


----------



## Lisainidaho

My puppies are 6 mos old today. Tango weighs 13 lbs. and Cash weighs almost 11 lbs. Good lord I hope they slow down!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie just turned 6 months old today and was weighed at the vet and is 6.25 lbs.


----------



## Lsprick

I remember reading somewhere that if you double the weight at 4 months, that should be close to adult weight. I just don't recall if that worked out for Gracie.


----------



## Miss Paige

Charming Paige (Miss Paige) is 11 weights 14.5
Roman-7- weights 15lbs-he is my Havachon (former HRI foster)
Ms Tula-13 years-weights 14.5lbs (she is my HRI foster girl)


----------



## Ozzie

*size and age of my havanese*

My Ozzy is 2 years old and weighs 12.2 pounds.


----------



## Virginia65us

*Ted*



lise said:


> The picture of Lilly is beautiful. Shes looks like a little angel.


Hi Lise,

Thanks! Ted is adorable too! He looks like a little stuffed toy.


----------



## Flick

Button, 19 months 6 lbs.


----------



## lise

lol


----------



## StarrLhasa

Flick said:


> Button, 19 months 6 lbs.


Your Button takes the "tiny" prize so far for an adult dog. Be sure to introduce yourself - and, of course, we need photos!!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Buffy - approximately 3 years - 16 lbs
Buster - 2 1/2 years - 10.5 lbs.


----------



## lise

Flick said:


> Button, 19 months 6 lbs.


Wow I thought Ted was tiny!


----------



## LochTess

Ricky is 11.5 years and weighs 20lb.


----------



## lise

Ted is now 12 weeks and 3.5 pounds!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Pepper was getting too chubby so we weighed him. He's 6 years old and 12.8 lbs. I'm cutting back on his treats until he gets back to a svelte 12 lbs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

hutsonshouse said:


> Gibbs is 4 and is 11 lbs
> Probie is 4 and is 7 lbs


I always thought Gibbs and Probie were littermates...not so..huh...both are cute!


----------



## Charleysmom

Charley is almost 7 months and he weighs 10.5 pounds.


----------



## Charleysmom

LochTess said:


> Ricky is 11.5 years and weighs 20lb.


OMG! That is so cute!


----------



## Charleysmom

LochTess said:


> Ricky is 11.5 years and weighs 20lb.


what is that carry thingamajig in the picture?


----------



## Flick

Sorry. I didn't introduce ourselves..
My name is Kathy & we are from Phoenix.
As you can see from the pics, Button rules over her sister Kaymar. She is such a joy. Loves going to the dog park with her sister (<big dog side only) Ha! We were kind of concerned about getting a pup that was so small (3.5lbs)
But, her Rottie sister got along so well with our cat. She has a single coat and was the runt of the litter. But is definitely the Alpha Female of the two.
Would love to have another one like her. If someone has never had a Hav. They don't know what they are missing!!:clap2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

They are all darling, but wow, Button you are a little thing!!!! 
Sir Winston and Lady Mia are a bit overweight..but hope we can remedy that soon. I read somewhere that you should be able to feel a dogs ribs...I don't think my dogs have ribs!!! ound:


----------



## lise

Love seeing the "little" dogs alpha over the big ones! Must be their big personalities!


----------



## Miss Paige

I was always told you should be able to run your hands down the sides and feel ribs-not to the point of course of being too thin-Rommy Man said his ribs are protected by Muscle-LOL-when the vet's say he needs to lose weight Rom just say's Nope It's All Muscle. You can slightly feel Paige's ribs but she does need to drop some weight. You can feel Too's about the same as Paige's but Too's needs to drop some weight also-she came to me weighting 17lbs-I got her down to 14.5lbs-she is doing really good and not starving-so I guess we will hold at the 14lb mark.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ditto is 6 yrs. 12lbs.
Phoenix is 2.5 10lbs.


----------



## Izzy-bella

They do come in all sizes, colors and flavors....Flavor being mostly SWEET!!

Izzy Bella is two years old and weights 15.2 

Stella Bella is five months old and weighs 8.5 

Uncanny but they both weigh exactly the same at five months. 

According to the Vet they are both at good weights for their structure.


----------



## lise

Aww cutey pies


----------



## mushmouse1

Josie 2 years old...just under 9 lbs.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion

Wow, Josie is tiny compared to my boy! I wish he was a tiny bit smaller, but at 10 months, he's 13 pounds.


----------



## lise

Josie is so sweet. Looks like another boater! I'd love to see the eyes that go with that smile!


----------



## ringoblack

Button--3 yrs-2 months, 10 lbs.


----------



## RickR

Bessie is 5 years old and weighs 16 lbs.
Max will be six in October and weighs 15 lbs.


----------



## krista

I think we have the world's biggest Havanese - Buddy is 1 year old and weighs 22 lbs.
Vet says he is a good weight , just big for the breed. Guess that is what you get when you choose the biggest boy of the litter!


----------



## Alcibides

krista said:


> I think we have the world's biggest Havanese - Buddy is 1 year old and weighs 22 lbs.
> Vet says he is a good weight , just big for the breed. Guess that is what you get when you choose the biggest boy of the litter!


Lucky is around 20 pounds (not fat at all just big for the breed) at almost 9 months (vet says he'll be full weight at 10 months but this feels like it). Only thing is that regardless of his size, he's a lover of laps. Knocks the wind out of me when he lovingly jumps up. We love every ounce but had he stayed around ten, carrying him around (which he so enjoys) might have been easier duty.


----------



## jemmax

Max is 4 1/2 years old and weighs 10.6lbs


----------



## krandall

Alcibides said:


> Only thing is that regardless of his size, he's a lover of laps. Knocks the wind out of me when he lovingly jumps up. We love every ounce but had he stayed around ten, carrying him around (which he so enjoys) might have been easier duty.


Ha! Kodi has ALWAYS preferred walking to being carried, even as a tiny puppy. But he, too, has always loves our laps. We call him our "Lap and a half" dog!:biggrin1:

He's not as big as Lucky, or a few others in this thread, 16.5 lbs at 3 years. But we just finished our visit with the Kings, and they were amazed at his size. He TOWERED over his parents. They said he's the biggest Hav they've ever bred. I guess I got lucky, then, 'cause I think he's perfect!:biggrin1:


----------



## apololaceymom

Apolo at 2 years 8 months is 11 lbs, Lacey at 13 months is 9 lbs, and I haven't weighed Blaze lately, but at 5 months, I bet he is around 8 lbs, I think he will be bigger than the other 2.


----------



## LochTess

Charleysmom said:


> what is that carry thingamajig in the picture?


Hi Charleysmom,
Sorry I didn't see your question until now...
That's Rickys bike trailer. He loves going for bike rides!!


----------



## Pipersmom

LochTess said:


> Hi Charleysmom,
> Sorry I didn't see your question until now...
> That's Rickys bike trailer. He loves going for bike rides!!


I just checked out Rickys profile on Dogster from your link-what a cutie pie he is and it looks like he leads quite an adventurous life. Love it 

Piper is 4 and weighs around 11 lbs.


----------



## Kathie

Abby is five and weighs 9 lbs.
McGee is 1 1/2 yrs. and weighs 11 lbs.


----------



## lise

Now that my head is in the right place Ted is 5 1/4 months old and 7 pounds


----------



## hottubecake

Will is 2 and weighs 15.5 pounds and has remained the same for at least 6-8 months.


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry just had his annual physical earlier this week.
Weighed in at 15.2 pounds (down 2 pounds from last year) and he just turned 6 years old last month.


----------



## Anna6

Nina is 6 months old and 6 lbs. Anyone have any idea when they reach adult weight and approcimately how much Nina will weigh then? She was 4 1/2 lb when she was 5 months old so she is packing it on since she arived but it looks good on her.


----------



## littlebuddy

Django will be 9 in January and his fighting weight is currently 11.8 however he needs to drop down to 11 lbs. The prednisone has added a little weight.


----------



## Beanie

Here are stats for my two little girls:

Beanie is 3 years old and 9 lbs. (Small!)

We just got Dottie last September; she eats like a horse and is 3 months old; weighing in right now at 5 lbs. Yikes! We thought she was going to be small; but she will no doubt be much bigger than Beanie!


----------



## Beanie

*Big Giant Dog!!*



Anna6 said:


> Nina is 6 months old and 6 lbs. Anyone have any idea when they reach adult weight and approcimately how much Nina will weigh then? She was 4 1/2 lb when she was 5 months old so she is packing it on since she arived but it looks good on her.


Our Dottie is 3 months old and 5 lbs! Uh oh!! She will probably be big; she eats like a cow and looks like a mini Holstein! She's packing it on too!
I'm thinking she will be 12-14 lbs. My other Hav, Beanie is 3 and is only 9 lbs. She is the dominant one of course, and disciplines the puppy...but soon, Dot will be sitting on Beanie!


----------



## waybrook

Panda is 3 and weighs about 13 lbs. She isn't fat, but could stand to be back in the 12.5 range. If our new house ever gets finished and we get back in a normal routine, we're all going on a diet!


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie is 3.5 and weighs shy of 10 pounds. Lot of hair and she looks really fat until I wet her in the bath. I can feel her ribs, but they have plenty of meat on them. I think just perfect.


----------



## Anna6

That is how I gage Nina too. When she has her bath and I feel her little body. When we got her she was 4 1/2 lbs and I could really feel her ribs. Now she is 6 lbs and she feels solid but I can feel meaty ribs.


----------



## sandypaws

Just saw page 3 of this post. Tyler is 13.8# and is 15 yr 4 mo. His ribs are evident, but he is by no means thin. He's just right!


----------



## Alcibides

Lucky at ten months just weighed by vet who said he is perfect. He is a very big Hav: 21 pounds and not at all fat. What a range!


----------



## Dory

Quincy went to the vet for a teeth checkup and for me to speak to the vet about neutering (won't be doing until end of January), and when they weighed him, he was 13.7 pounds. He'll be seven months old on 11/18. I think the weight is slowing down. He was 9.5 in August and then 12.something in September. Vet says he's not fat, just muscular


----------



## Alcibides

Dory said:


> Quincy went to the vet for a teeth checkup and for me to speak to the vet about neutering (won't be doing until end of January), and when they weighed him, he was 13.7 pounds. He'll be seven months old on 11/18. I think the weight is slowing down. He was 9.5 in August and then 12.something in September. Vet says he's not fat, just muscular


Mmm...sounds like Lucky's trajectory. We thought he was done at 18 pounds at 9 months and then a big jump to 21 at 10 months. Really think he's almost done but he was like Quincy at 7 months (14 pounds). Think we need to open a Big Boy club?


----------



## lise

Alcibides said:


> Mmm...sounds like Lucky's trajectory. We thought he was done at 18 pounds at 9 months and then a big jump to 21 at 10 months. Really think he's almost done but he was like Quincy at 7 months (14 pounds). Think we need to open a Big Boy club?


LMAO Big Boy Club. Ted will be with you in spirit!


----------



## TilliesMom

lol, Lise we can start a 'pip squeaks' club then!


----------



## lise

we will start it after Ted turns 10 months....You never know! He may have a huge growth spirt!ound:


----------



## lfung5

TilliesMom said:


> lol, Lise we can start a 'pip squeaks' club then!


Count Bella in!


----------



## TilliesMom

lfung5 said:


> Count Bella in!


woot woot! :whoo:


----------



## lise

Maybe it will have to be Tiny Ted and his mini Harem!


----------



## TilliesMom

lise said:


> we will start it after Ted turns 10 months....You never know! He may have a huge growth spirt!ound:


lol, let me know how THAT works out for ya! 

Tillie was 7 lbs at 7 months old, held steady at 8 1/2 lbs till she was a little over 2 and recently has packed on a few ounces (thanks to trainingound and is close to 9 lbs now.  I did NOT specifically look for a small hav, but with my back issues, I am SO incredibly thankful she IS on the small side!!
God knew exactly what I needed! eace:


----------



## lise

TilliesMom said:


> lol, let me know how THAT works out for ya!
> 
> Tillie was 7 lbs at 7 months old, held steady at 8 1/2 lbs till she was a little over 2 and recently has packed on a few ounces (thanks to trainingound and is close to 9 lbs now.  I did NOT specifically look for a small hav, but with my back issues, I am SO incredibly thankful she IS on the small side!!
> God knew exactly what I needed! eace:


I wasn't looking for size either. I was actually just looking for temperment first and black and white as a bonus, but colour wasn't the clencher. With my back its a good thing too. Even more now as on Sunday my daughter and I got rear ended in her car and although I'm just stiff I am glad that I am only picking up a small Hav!


----------



## Alcibides

lise said:


> I wasn't looking for size either. I was actually just looking for temperment first and black and white as a bonus, but colour wasn't the clencher. With my back its a good thing too. Even more now as on Sunday my daughter and I got rear ended in her car and although I'm just stiff I am glad that I am only picking up a small Hav!


Well my back WOULD be grateful for a smaller size-especially when we enter a mall and some guard says I have to carry my "small" dog AND it would be nice when he enthusiastically jumps on my lap, not to have the wind knocked out of me. But we fell head over heels for this funny curious little puppy and when the breeder said her "big boy" might be 20 pounds (he's past that of course), I guess there was already no turning back (I'd actually anticipated a small white female and then there was Lucky...an irresistable big black and white and silver male). And, as I'm sure we all feel about our havs, I wouldn't trade an ounce of this guy for anything.


----------



## Anna6

I was looking for a Hav in the 8-12 lb range. When I actually saw Nina and was told she was 4 1/2 lb at 5 months I was a bit nervous. Some other things lined up for me like her color and age. I looked at a some other ones but they were too small/young for my liking. DH said, "You wanted that one. Take it." She gained soon after she came home and seems more energetic and strong. I have lots of people children and Nina keeps up with them. At the same time she is my little lap dog. We always had large dogs, very large. This time I put down my foot and got a little dog for me. She might still make the 8 -10 lb.


----------



## Dory

Big or small, my boy is just perfect for me


----------



## Anna6

Dory could your boy get any cuter? He looks all boy too.


----------



## Dory

Anna6 said:


> Dory could your boy get any cuter? He looks all boy too.


Awww thanks  He is one big furball of mischief! Here's a recent pic (yesterday). He watched all afternoon as I baked for our election day bake sale.


----------



## lise

*Q*



Dory said:


> Awww thanks  He is one big furball of mischief! Here's a recent pic (yesterday). He watched all afternoon as I baked for our election day bake sale.


I think thats my favorite picture of Quincy so far!


----------



## Dory

lise said:


> I think thats my favorite picture of Quincy so far!


Thanks, Lise! It's hard to get a good pic of his face because of his coloring. I seem to get a lot of eye flash and "alien" eye LOL


----------



## lucymyhavanese

my girl is 2 1/2 years she was born march, 2010 and she weighs 9.8 pounds and she is about 9 inches. she is on the small side.


----------



## Lola :)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Sonic is 14 months and weighs 13.3 lbs.. Aries is 8 months and weighs 8 lbs..


Cuties!! I love the pictures with the blocks of their names, great idea!! Did you get them professionally done? I have been considering it but it is SO expensive around here!


----------



## Lola :)

lise said:


> Ted 11 weeks old and 3lbs


Aw ted is SO cute! I used to have a Teddy.


----------



## Eddie

*Jesse is 14 months old and is 12 lbs and holding so far. Merry Christmas to all the fur balls out there. *[/B]


----------



## Alcibides

do bigger Havs need more exercise??


----------



## lucymyhavanese

Alcibides said:


> do bigger Havs need more exercise??


probably a little bit but not too much


----------



## Ozzie

When I first posted this info I did not have my little girl yet.Update: My Ozzy is 2-1/2 years old and weighs 12 pounds. His little sister Bernadette is 6 months and weighs in at 10.5 pounds. She is catching up quick.


----------



## mmphelps

Tino is 7 lbs at 16 weeks. Any predictions?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anna6

Hmm not sure but Nina is 7 1/2 months and a little over 7 lb. I think at 5 months she was 4 1/2 lb.


----------



## mmphelps

I read somewhere (maybe here?) that you could double the weight at 16 weeks and it's a pretty good guesstimate. Which would put Tino at 14 lbs full grown. Twice the size of our dearly departed Buster

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray

http://www.havaneseabc.com/size.html


----------



## ncchuck

Huey was 11.9lbs. at 81/2 months. He will be 9 months on Cristmas day. Vet says probably 13-14 pounds at full grown. Best 13-14 lbs. we have every added to our lives. Very interesting to see all the size variations out there. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all from a newby.


----------



## HalleBerry

Halle was 6 lbs at 14 weeks... 7.4 lbs at 17 weeks... 11.5 lbs at 8 months and has been at 12 lbs since she was 9 months old - she's almost 13 months old now.


----------



## anaacosta

Leyla is 19 months old and weighs 8lbs
Theloneus is 10 weeks old and weighs 3lbs


----------



## Beanie

*Miss Dottie: getting much bigger...*

Wow last time I posted, our new pup Dottie was tiny at 9 weeks old...she weighed about 3 lbs or so. Now she is 6 months old and weighs about 9 lbs...Beanie, our other Hav is 3 years and weighs 8 lbs! Here's yesterday's picture with Dottie on the left and Beanie on the right. You can't quite tell but Dottie is much bigger than Beanie! How big do you think she will get? She eats like a horse...we actually call her "Little Miss Holstein".  By the way, it was really difficult to get them to stop playing and look at the camera!!


----------



## lise

They are so cute!


----------



## Selma

Zoe is 2 and weights 10lbs.


----------



## Lola :)

Lola is 6months today and weighs 7.4pounds! The vet originally thought she'd be about 8pounds full grown and the breeder has said about 10pounds full grown. Does anyone know how much bigger she may get?


----------



## lise

Ted sounds about the same as Lola and he is now 9.4 lbs at 8 1/2 months


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie is almost 12 months old and weighs 8 lbs.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, so many tiny tots!


----------



## JulieBeth

My Millie and Molly are sisters, born on 01Jan2012 and both weigh 12LB. Most days is 24lbs of double trouble... LOL .


----------



## windym300

Bogie is 2 and is around 16.5(hopefully). He should probably be 15 to be at good weight according to vet. I totally blame it on his Daddy! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Georgette

At 21 months, Kobi is 13.8 lbs. The breeder called him her "Big Boy". I think he is at his full size weight now.


----------



## havanesemom3

Mr. Darcy is 3 yrs and he weighs 13
Professor Higgins is 3yrs and weighs 11
My Gidget is 13 months now and she weighs14


----------



## Lily528

Archie is 10 months old and weighs 7. 6. He is very small in stature - just wondering if he will grow anymore since he has been the same weight since 8 months!


----------



## havanesemom3

My three all gain a little bit up until about a year. If I could make a good guess your Archie may do the same. I would guess his adult weight would probably be around 8-9lbs at the most. Has he been neutered yet? If so, he may stay close to 8....If not he may gain another pound by the age of one.... either way....he sure is a cutie!


----------



## Lily528

Thanks! He is cute, and I am enjoying him a lot. And he was neutered about 3 weeks ago. I hope he gets up to 9 lbs. but would settle for 8. Its funny because I really wanted a larger havanese, like 15 lbs. but his personality is wonderful and I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## havanesemom3

They do make u fall in love with them no matter what their size ends up being. If you just had him neutered 3 weeks ago...he might end up around 9lbs. Mine put their last pound or so on after being neutered....but after the age of one they have pretty much maintained their weight


----------



## Lily528

Havanesemom3 - thank you for the information. You must have fun with 3 havs!


----------



## Eddie

*Jesse is 15.5 months old and weights 12 lbs*


----------



## Lily528

He looks adorable!


----------



## Katrinka

Maggie is three years old and weighs 16 pounds. Rooney is 10 months old and weighs 5.8 pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi's Mama

Sammi just turned 1 Saturday and is 9.1lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dls911

WileyBoy is now 3yrs and weighed in at 25lbs last Feb. His breeder advertised him as a "Big Boy" He was 11.5 lbs at 4.5 months. The most surprising part is that he stands about 20'' from floor to top of head. He is very tall. His front legs are about 7-8". People ask if he is a spaniel or Tibetian. He is a lot like a sporting dog. Loves to swim, chase and retrieve and does run like hell.


----------



## Alcibides

WileyBoy is adorable. Wish he was nearer to 22 pound Lucky who would love to play with him.


----------



## cloe's_mom

Chloe and Cinderella will be four in July and August. They both weigh 14.5 lbs


----------



## Alcibides

cloe's_mom said:


> Chloe and Cinderella will be four in July and August. They both weigh 14.5 lbs


Cinderella? What a fabulous name for a dog. And what cuties they are.


----------



## cloe's_mom

Thanks! Their full names are Chloe Petunia and Cinderella Jane. Their baby sister (a chihuahua) is Christmas Eve


----------



## m0rg4n

dls911 said:


> WileyBoy is now 3yrs and weighed in at 25lbs last Feb. His breeder advertised him as a "Big Boy" He was 11.5 lbs at 4.5 months. The most surprising part is that he stands about 20'' from floor to top of head. He is very tall. His front legs are about 7-8". People ask if he is a spaniel or Tibetian. He is a lot like a sporting dog. Loves to swim, chase and retrieve and does run like hell.


Indy is 5 months and weighs in at 11.6lbs.
Nice to know what I might be chasing in the future 
Wiley is adorable.


----------



## Lila

krista said:


> I think we have the world's biggest Havanese - Buddy is 1 year old and weighs 22 lbs.
> Vet says he is a good weight , just big for the breed. Guess that is what you get when you choose the biggest boy of the litter!


I'm thinking Mikey will be big too Krista. He is only 15 1/2 weeks old and weighs 10 lbs already. So, if it's true and you double at 16 weeks then he's up there with your big boy. It's ok - "more to love" as they say


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Libby is 8 and weighs about 12 pounds.
Mojo is Libby's puppy, now 4 years old and 17.5 pounds
Both are lean and fit.


----------



## krandall

dls911 said:


> WileyBoy is now 3yrs and weighed in at 25lbs last Feb. His breeder advertised him as a "Big Boy" He was 11.5 lbs at 4.5 months. The most surprising part is that he stands about 20'' from floor to top of head. He is very tall. His front legs are about 7-8". People ask if he is a spaniel or Tibetian. He is a lot like a sporting dog. Loves to swim, chase and retrieve and does run like hell.


Wow!!! I'd have thought Wiley was a TT too! Look at those long legs!!! He's adorable though, and all the more to love.

Kodi is no where near that size, but my breeder told me he'd be big too, and I didn't care. I was looking for a performance dog, and that's exactly what I got!


----------



## KimmPuppy

Our sweet Benny is 9 weeks old and weighs 1.8 lbs. We love him so much!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

KimmPuppy said:


> Our sweet Benny is 9 weeks old and weighs 1.8 lbs. We love him so much!!!


wow, he's a tiny one!!! Our hav was 14 weeks when we brought her home and she was 3.8 lbs ... I bet she was close to 1.8 when she was 9 weeks old too... did the breeder say how big she thinks he will be when full grown?? Most likely a little one!!


----------



## grandma04

Soli will be 5 months old this week. She weighs 3lbs 3 oz(as of last Thursday). She was checked for a liver shunt because of her size. All values came back within normal limits. She is smart, feisty and a complete joy in a little package!


----------



## KimmPuppy

TilliesMom said:


> wow, he's a tiny one!!! Our hav was 14 weeks when we brought her home and she was 3.8 lbs ... I bet she was close to 1.8 when she was 9 weeks old too... did the breeder say how big she thinks he will be when full grown?? Most likely a little one!!


Yes, he is a tiny one! He was the second smallest in the litter. Mom and Dad are 11 lbs - based on some things I have read he will most likely be between 8 - 10 lbs full grown.


----------



## TilliesMom

KimmPuppy said:


> Yes, he is a tiny one! He was the second smallest in the litter. Mom and Dad are 11 lbs - based on some things I have read he will most likely be between 8 - 10 lbs full grown.


awesome! just right!  Tillie weighed 8 1/2 lbs for almost 2 yrs and recently packed on some lbs and is finally at 'breed standard' of 10 lbs. She is perfect just the way she is and I am very thankful she is on the smaller side as I have a bad back!!


----------



## Pucks104

My sweet Leo is 12 weeks today and 5.3 lbs. I wanted a Hav that could handle the "loving" of children as I am becoming a first time grandparent in late November! 
At 16 weeks, Leo was 7.4 lbs.
At 26 weeks, Leo was 12.2 lbs. (significantly increased appetite after puppy molars came out and grown teeth were in)
At 27.5 weeks, Leo was 10.2 lbs (appetite has tapered off)
At 7 months, Leo weighs 11lbs and is 9 7/8 inches at the withers. He has not grown in height over the past month.
At 9 months, Leo is still the same height and weighs 11.2 lbs
At 12 months, Leo is holding steady. Same height and +-11lbs. I think this is his optimal weight. He seems to have been an early maturing Hav.

Rex 3.89lbs at 11 weeks
5.2 lbs at 16 weeks
7.0 lbs at 23 weeks


----------



## Midnight2u2

Lucky is between 2 and 2 1/2 years old we found him and vet is not sure. He has weighed 17.5 lbs. since we found him 13 months ago


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Chester is 9 weeks and 7.0 lb.


----------



## SJ1998

Ours is 7 months and 6.5 pounds. We had the second smallest in the litter too.


----------



## RoutineAvocado

Zelda is 12 weeks and 5.5 pounds.


----------



## ricohavie

Rico is 7 months old and weighs 16.8. This is my first post, enjoying all the comments. I'll get some pictures on soon.


----------



## Alcibides

Midnight2u2 said:


> Lucky is between 2 and 2 1/2 years old we found him and vet is not sure. He has weighed 17.5 lbs. since we found him 13 months ago


I have a Lucky too. WHere did you find yours? How wonderful he has found a home.


----------



## azcolaw

Ginny is 16 months and weighs almost 18 pounds. Griffin is 19 weeks and weighs 7 pounds, 6 ounces. I hope Griffin ends up being a little smaller than Ginny...she can be hard to pick up! She is very tall and athletic, too. (I looked at her vet records from around 19 weeks and she was closer to 10 pounds, so likely Griff will be smaller. )


----------



## BFrancs

Canela at 16 months weighs 10 pounds. 

Vino at 4 months weighs 7 pounds and 14 ounces. 

The vet thinks he's going to a little bit bigger then Canela. Canela at 17 wks weighed 4 lbs 5oz. His whole body feels so SOLID. Canela's legs and paws feel delicate and tiny compare to his solid legs (bones) and his paws, but I guess that's normal for a boy Hav.


----------



## grandma04

Soli is 8 months and weighs 4 lbs 3 oz


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie's weight progression:
· 6 lbs at 6 months
· 8 lbs at 12 months
· 8 lbs at 18 months _current weight
_


----------



## Sammy's Mom

Sammy is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 8 pounds even. Breeder thought he would be between 10 and 12 pounds, so we will see!


----------



## Lily528

Archie is 14 months old and his current weight is 9 lbs. When we got him at age 8 months, he weighed 7.6 lbs.


----------



## Lalla

Had to go to one of those kilos to pounds sites because we do kilos in the UK! Cuba was 3.3lbs when I got her at 12 weeks and has doubled in size to 6.6lbs at 6 months now. Does anyone know when they stop growing? Is it at the first season, as someone suggested to me? My memory of both my Cotons is that they went on growing for longer than up to reaching puberty. Cuba's parents are both larger than my Coton, Tycho, who weights 11lb....I guess you can go on the parents' size as some kind of a guide?


----------



## Alcibides

I think they level off at about a year, although Lucky (and the vet still says he is perfect in proportion etc.) at a year and a half just reached 23 pounds (added a pound). He was six pounds at 10 weeks when we brought him home. When it come to Havanese, good things come in small and large packages.


----------



## Sharonefinkel

Bosco is 1 year and 15lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chere

I have two rescues that we adopted just over five years ago. Jesse James weighs just over 12 pounds and is about 7 years old. His brother, Shadow, weighs just over 11 pounds and is also about 7 years old. No idea if they are true brothers but they came from the same Missouri mill. The mill owner dumped them on someone who wanted to buy a female and ended up with two intact males. HRI to the rescue. We are forever grateful to HRI and Carole and Cal, Shadow and Jesse's foster family. BTW, it is amazing what that one pound difference makes in how big the two dogs look. Jesse is taller and bigger boned than Shadow. Both look like 20+ pound dogs but get them wet and it becomes very clear how small they really are.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Chere - Thank you for the update for Jesse James and Shadow and thank you for adopting from HRI. We would love to see photos of your boys.


----------



## Chere

I will try to figure out how to get a photo up of them; we are not very good photographers but there are a few that might work. You wouldn't believe how different these little guys are from when we got them. Loved to be petted and Shadow, especially, likes to snuggle right next to me on the couch. At night he snuggles as close as he can get to my husband. Both of them get so excited when he comes home, Jesse can get on the back of the couch and jump up and down at the window then they run back and forth from the living room to the garage door barking and carrying on until he comes through the door. We are just so darned happy with them around, what a difference they have made in our lives. Our only issue is that they are still really afraid in the car; we use thunder shirts and that does help but doesn't entirely take away their fear. So we can't really travel with them the way we hoped but we really don't care. Rather stay home with them anyway. Shadow still has some crazy fears, has always had them and I think, always will but they are much more manageable. Nothing that would prevent anyone from loving and caring for him. He is our little character, so funny and loves to play. Jesse is more calm and he is very smart. Shadow sometimes is afraid of the dog door and he will stay outside in the rain; Jesse will come and get me when he thinks it is time Shadow came inside. They are very different personalities and both are delightful. I can't thank HRI enough for allowing us to adopt them.


----------



## Anna6

Update on Nina's weight at 1 yr 7 months 8 lbs. She is small but a sturdy long dog.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Chester is 23 lbs at 7 1/2 months.


----------



## Anna6

Does that make Chester the biggest Havanese on the board? He is stunning!


----------



## BarneyBoy

Our Barney boy is 1 year old and 22 Lbs. A good contender for chester!

He is a BIG Havvy, but not overweight at all. The vet says he is perfect weight for his size.
'
His dad is a big boy also! Our boy is the 22 Pounder from Down Under!


----------



## Anna6

Barney is a good looking boy too. His black and white coloring is really cute, especially around his face. I still can't get over how these boys are almost three times as heavy as Nina.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Body Condition Scoring Chart

_Guest post from Dr. Patrick Mahaney, VMD:_
How can you tell if your pet is overweight or obese? I use body weight as a landmark, but focus on a pet's Body Condition Score (BCS) by referencing the Body Condition Scoring Chart created by the Nutritional Support Services at The Ohio State University College of Veterinary Medicine.

The BCS scale ranges from one to five, with one being too thin and five being too fat. The ideal BCS is three. Pets having a BCS of four are considered Stout. Those grading as five are Obese.

Here's the full range of the BCS scale:

*1 = Emaciated. *Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all body prominences evident from a distance. No discernible body fat. Obvious absence of muscle mass.

*2 = Thin. *Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat. Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible. Pelvic bones less prominent. Obvious waist and abdominal tuck.

*3 = Moderate. *Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Abdomen tucked up when viewed from side. *This is the ideal body index score.*

*4 = Stout. *General fleshy appearance. Ribs palpable with difficulty. Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar spine and tail base. Abdominal tuck may be absent.

*5 = Obese. *Large fat deposits over chest, spine and tail base. Waist and abdominal tuck absent. Fat deposits on neck and limbs. Abdomen distended.

http://vet.osu.edu/vmc/body-condition-scoring-chart

http://www.petsafe.net/blog/2013/08/26/pet-obesity-the-1-nutritional-disease-in-pets/


----------



## BarneyBoy

Our Barney would definitely fit into the moderate category on the scale. He is a healthy weight for his size, but I would not want him to get any heavier, but he may still be growing.

His ribs are very easily felt just under his skin, but are not sticking out, not that we would notice with all that fur!

Our vet was very pleased with his condition and weight although it was noted he is a large male Havvy compared to others he had seen.


----------



## krandall

BarneyBoy said:


> Our Barney would definitely fit into the moderate category on the scale. He is a healthy weight for his size, but I would not want him to get any heavier, but he may still be growing.
> 
> His ribs are very easily felt just under his skin, but are not sticking out, not that we would notice with all that fur!


This is a very important point! There is NO WAY of knowing a Havanese's body condition without putting your hands on them. That coat can make a painfully thin dog with a very profuse coat look "chubbier" than an obese dog with less coat. You HAVE to learn to assess your dog's condition by feeling them. Then, once they are full grown, and you know they are in good condition, you can weigh them and use that as a guide. But I still think hands-on is better.


----------



## marduqq

arnie, 1 y.o., 8 1/2 lbs


----------



## louise

Ellie is 5 1/2 yrs. and 15.3 lbs. She is quite thin in that one can feel her ribs and see her "waist", as the vet calls it.


----------



## Bojangles' Mom

Bojangles, who turned 2 yesterday, weighs in at 18.6 pounds.


----------



## littlebuddy

Wow, I did not know a Havanese could weight in at 18 lbs. Django's fighting weight use to be 10 lbs but after his Addisons diagnosis and thanks to the wonder drug prednisone, he had gained 2 pounds. I am happy to report however, through a slow diet, he has managed to loose 1.4 pounds and has an amazing spring in his step now. So on a good day, he's 10.9


----------



## One Sassy One

Sophie is 5 months and is weighing in at 12 pounds! I think she will be a big girl too!


----------



## Deacon Blues

Rory is 9 months (yesterday) and weighs 6.8 lbs. The breeder told me she'd be small and I was/am totally fine with that. He says he expects she'll get to 10 lbs. but I'd be surprised if she gets to 9 lbs.


----------



## MomToFitz

Fitz just got weighed at the vet today. He will be 11 weeks old tomorrow, and he weighs 4.9 pounds. The vet said at his 8-week visit he was a little thin, but now he's just right. (I have to add that he was the cutest animal at the office, too!)


----------



## marduqq

well, arnie's now a big big boy , weighting a glorious 20 lbs. it's not fat, it's just big.
like father like son, i'm my self a big guy - 6ft5 and 255 lbs ... so, arnie is some small creature if u ask me !!!


----------



## 31818

Ricky here. Last Monday I went to the Vet to remove my huevos. Before the surgery, I weighed 10.6 pounds. After the surgery and the huevos were gone, I weighed 8.6 pounds! :jaw: Ja, Ja, Ja, just a little broma (joke). Just kidding. You can tell I am feeling MUCH better today and I have this big appetite!

I am 10 1/2 months old and the Vet said he would like for me to put on another two pounds in the next 6 months and then stabilize at that weight as an adult.

Okay, time for me to take my Popi on his walkies. See ya later amigos.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Chere

Jesse James and Shadow are now eight years old and Jesse weighs about 11 1/2 pounds and Shadow around 10 1/2. I try to watch their weight but they have now discovered the meaning of treats so it's more difficult. For the first couple of years they had no idea what a treat was and wouldn't venture far enough to take one. Now they beg at the table and I am perfectly happy with that. It took so long for these puppy mill rescues to learn how to be a dog that I am thrilled with even begging! They are just super great dogs and we are so lucky to have been selected to adopt them.


----------



## azcolaw

Ginny is 2 and a half and weighs about 20 pounds.
Griffin is 1 and a half and weighs 13.5.


----------



## marduqq

it seems not only my arnie is in the big league ...


----------



## Lisa T.

*Weight at birth*

How much did Ricky Ricardo weigh when he was born?


----------



## 31818

Lisa T. said:


> How much did Ricky Ricardo weigh when he was born?


Good question, I have no idea. I do know that I was the biggest of mi litter of five and the most active.







Can you spot mi? :biggrin1:

Today mi weight has stabilized at 14 pounds. I read on the Internet that yu can double the weight at 16 weeks and yu get an approximate weight as an adult. I suspect that weight at birth is irrelevant to weight at adult, but I don't know.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Lisa T.

*Weight at Birth*

Is Ricky on the far left!


----------



## Molly120213

Ricky, are you the puppy in the middle?


----------



## 31818

Lisa T. said:


> Is Ricky on the far left!


Ja, ja, ja, yu funny. That mi little sister!



Molly120213 said:


> Ricky, are you the puppy in the middle?


Bueno, yu win Cuban cigar. :first:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

